# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CAD, CAM và các tiện ích >  Các Bác Giúp Em Về Autocad Với ạ

## th11

Chả là ông khách bên mình vẽ bằng Cad, hôm nay ông gửi file cho mình( hơn 100 file đều bị, thấy trong file các dường cong nó bị gẩy khúc, cắt ra xấu quá, 
có bác nào biết không giúp em với ạ, cam ơn các bác ạ
như thế này ạ
)

----------


## Khoa C3

Thử: gõ V =>Viewer => Enter => gõ 20000 => Enter.

----------

th11

----------


## khangscc

> Thử: gõ V =>Viewer => Enter => gõ 20000 => Enter.


gõ lệnh op (option) và tab display chổ ô Acr and circle smoothess đánh tăng lên 2000-10000, xong muốn hiển thị lại phải gõ re (rerender)

----------

th11

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cái này là vấn đề về hiển thị thôi chứ file nó chả lỗi j hết bác. Hoặc là bác làm như bác khoaC3 nói nó sẽ mịn lên (nhưng nếu máy tính mà yếu thì sẽ ỳ ạch đi đấy). Còn không cứ chấp nhận như vậy thì load file sẽ nhanh và đỡ bị lag khi thao tác hơn. Máy tính em cùi bắp e vẽ hình tròn nó thành hình oval đây này. Nhưng mà in ra thì vẫn tròn quay  :Big Grin:

----------

th11

----------


## hqkcnc

Theo mình thì có thêm các lý do khác, có thể file gốc là file dạng pdf gì đó, khi convert sang dxf hay dwg nó hay bẻ đường cong ra vậy, đặc biệt là phần mềm không chuyên dụng. Cũng có thể là do thiết kế file gốc trên phần mềm khác, và import , export nhiều, phần mền  không tốt ,nó cũng bị lỗi vậy...

----------

th11

----------


## CKD

Click vào đường đó, option xem nó là đường polyline hay spline hay multiarc.
- Nếu polyline thì bám theo đó mà vẽ cung lại, tốt nhất là poliarc.
- Nếu spline thì do trình CAM, tìm hiểu và tăng độ phân giải CAM khi nó làm việc với spline. Vì để bám biên dạng spline, nó sẽ nội suy thành polyline, một số CAM không nhận được đường spline, hoặc nội suy sẽ sai.
- Nếu là poliarc thì do CAM thôi.

Các vấn đề khác có thể gặp phải.
- File xuất ra từ trình vẽ vector như corel.
- CAM xuất ra với format chỉ dùng G0/G1, khi đó phải nội suy cung qua line. Tìm & chỉnh độ phân giải cao hơn.

----------

th11

----------


## khangscc

> Cái này là vấn đề về hiển thị thôi chứ file nó chả lỗi j hết bác. Hoặc là bác làm như bác khoaC3 nói nó sẽ mịn lên (nhưng nếu máy tính mà yếu thì sẽ ỳ ạch đi đấy). Còn không cứ chấp nhận như vậy thì load file sẽ nhanh và đỡ bị lag khi thao tác hơn. Máy tính em cùi bắp e vẽ hình tròn nó thành hình oval đây này. Nhưng mà in ra thì vẫn tròn quay


Không bác ơi, nó lỗi chia nhỏ đường arc hoặc spl, phải tăng trị số lên nó sẽ mịn hơn nhé,cái này phần mềm nào cũng có phần hiệu chỉnh hiển thị này, còn lệnh view thì em chưa biết công dụng của nó.

----------

Bongmayquathem, th11

----------


## th11

hix, cái hình trên là em đã xuất qua eps rồi ạ, cái đó tỉ lệ 1:1 bác ạ
khoảng cac nút đến 40mm nên khi cắt ra không được mịn ạ

----------


## th11

> Click vào đường đó, option xem nó là đường polyline hay spline hay multiarc.
> - Nếu polyline thì bám theo đó mà vẽ cung lại, tốt nhất là poliarc.
> - Nếu spline thì do trình CAM, tìm hiểu và tăng độ phân giải CAM khi nó làm việc với spline. Vì để bám biên dạng spline, nó sẽ nội suy thành polyline, một số CAM không nhận được đường spline, hoặc nội suy sẽ sai.
> - Nếu là poliarc thì do CAM thôi.
> 
> Các vấn đề khác có thể gặp phải.
> - File xuất ra từ trình vẽ vector như corel.
> - CAM xuất ra với format chỉ dùng G0/G1, khi đó phải nội suy cung qua line. Tìm & chỉnh độ phân giải cao hơn.


khổ cho em, em chỉ biết corel bác ạ, cad em ngu tuột
có thể khắc phục bàng cách dùng dao 6ly cho cắt ko ạ, cái này em chưa thử nữa vì trước giờ toàn dùng dao 3 và 4 để cắt 2d

----------


## sieunhim

Nhìn hình và node gãy khúc trong hình bác đưa, cái đường uốn lượn kia chắc là poly line roài. bác nên làm như sau:
*1.* Để xem cung tròn, poly pline không bị gãy:
 Trong Cad gõ lệnh *Op* --> Trên t*ab Display*  ở khung *Display Resolution* --> Tăng giá trị của *Arc and circle smoothness* (nếu máy tốt cứ tăng max là 20000) --> *Apply* --> *OK*.


*2. Quan trọng là cái này-->**Save as* File cad sang *đuôi dxf* (mình thường chọn dxf 2007) --> Sau đó vào các phần mềm khác* import* vào sẽ không bị gãy nét như hình.

----------

hqkcnc, th11

----------


## th11

đã test bằng dao 6ly . kết quả xấu các bác ạ

----------

hqkcnc

----------


## hqkcnc

Chốt lại, bác chủ cứ theo hướng dẫn của CKD mà tìm cách làm, chứ Display Resolution nó chỉ là tăng độ phân giải cho view mà thôi, để nó phù hợp với cấu hình con PC của bác, ko liên quan đến bản chất vector cắt trong CAM ở đây, mà bác chủ dùng CAM gì để xuất Gcode vậy?

----------


## th11

em dùng Artcam xuất bac ạ
em làm như sau: cad ->eps, import eps vào artcam ạ

----------


## CKD

CAD/CAM nó khó thế này.
- Với corel thì nó hoàn toàn không có khái niệm Arc, mà chỉ có spline với tham số hiển thị gần giống Arc. Vậy nên nếu dùng cái này với vài CAM không tương thích thì nó lại hiểu thành polyline. Dù là export ra định dạng gì thì nó vẫn là gốc spl.
- Một cách khác với corel là chuyển trực tiếp spl thành polyline (addmode), cụ thể thế nào thì.. chẵng nhớ nổi để hướng dẫn cụ thể. Nhưng số lượng node sẽ ảnh hưởng đến độ mượt của cung. Với cung kích thước lớn quá, lượng node nhiều quá sẽ dẫn tới out memory luôn á.
- Nếu muốn làm kỹ thuật chính xác thì không chơi corel (vì các lý do trên, nên khi chạy cnc thì độ chính xác giảm nhiều).

Vậy nên.. nếu đã muốn chiến với CNC tốt nhất nên luyện thêm các trình CAD/CAM mạnh khác, chuyên về kỹ thuật càng tốt. Khi đó các cụ vẽ art sẽ khó hơn, nhưng biết cách kết hợp tốt các soft thì sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn.
Nếu chỉ thuần mỹ thuật có thể vẽ và làm cam luôn trên ArtCAM chẵng hạn.

*** như bác hqkcnc
thì cái việc tăng giá trị nội suy hiển thị nó sẽ làm nặng máy rất nhiều. Khi gặp các file phức tạp nhiều hình thì các bác sẽ thấy nó chạy ì ạch ra sao. Còn lâu lâu muốn xem lại cho đẹp thì dùng lệnh RE (regen trong autocad), lúc đó tròn hay méo đều ra đúng hết. Nhưng nhớ.. đừng zoom nhe, zoom xong nó sẽ lại như cũ.

----------

th11

----------


## sieunhim

bác thớt xuất sang file dxf đi, em đảm bảo không bị tình trạng đó đâu, em chạy 2d khá nhiều, cũng toàn vẽ trong cad rồi đưa qua Artcam lập trình chạy dao. Bác hỏi mọi người chỉ nhiều bác lại loạn. nếu ko ngại thì bác up file cad lên đây

----------

th11

----------


## th11

> bác thớt xuất sang file dxf đi, em đảm bảo không bị tình trạng đó đâu, em chạy 2d khá nhiều, cũng toàn vẽ trong cad rồi đưa qua Artcam lập trình chạy dao. Bác hỏi mọi người chỉ nhiều bác lại loạn. nếu ko ngại thì bác up file cad lên đây


DẠ, các bác nhiệt tình quá, em rất vui, hi vọng có cách nào nhanh chút, chứ em add node rồi xóa node lâu quá ạ.
các bác xem giúp
http://upfile.vn/FaZC6VjCN~Gg/file-cad-dwg.html

----------


## th11

các bác quan tâm em rất vui ạ . file đây các bác ạ. 
http://upfile.vn/FaZC6VjCN~Gg/file-cad-dwg.html

----------


## CKD

Như đã nói, cung trong corel là spl, nếu xuất dxf thì vẫn vậy. Mà cam thì không phải thằng nào cũng chiến được với spl.

Có chăng bác nào có tuyệt chiêu chuyển spl sang polyline trong autocad đơn giản hiệu quả thì xin chỉ giáo.

Như file của bạn, nó đã là polyline, muốn cho nó mịn hơn thì chắc phải convert nó lại thành spline, hiệu chỉnh xong lại convert qua thành polyline quá  :Smile:

----------


## sieunhim

Nếu cad xuất dxf rồi thì vào artcam import vào luôn, sang corel làm gì nữa cho phức tạp

----------


## CKD

> Nếu cad xuất dxf rồi thì vào artcam import vào luôn, sang corel làm gì nữa cho phức tạp


Bác chủ vẽ = corel, trong corel mọi đối tượng cong đều được xem là spline (kể cả circle). Khi export thì đều mang thuộc tính spline.

Nhưng spline không có chuẩn thống nhất giữa các trình CAD (vì không thống nhất được tham số vector chỉ phương). Nên một số trình CAD sẽ hiểu spline thành polyline. Khi đó, đường cong sẽ thành đường gãy khúc.. Hoặc nội suy lại spline không đúng với spline trên corel.
Để thể hiện được đường cong này trên các cad/cam khác mà không làm biến dạng (ít biến dạng). Cần phỉa chuyển spline thành polyline (hay spline với nhiều điểm) qua việc add thêm node vào đối tượng. Đại ý & cách làm là vậy.

Corel export ra dxf, xong import vào ArtCAM (và vài CAD/CAM khác) thì các đường cong sẽ sai rất nhiều nếu ít node.

----------

GOHOME

----------


## sieunhim

đây bác CKD ưi 



> em dùng Artcam xuất bac ạ
> em làm như sau: cad ->eps, import eps vào artcam ạ


Từ đầu topic bác chủ đã nói là ông khách vẽ bằng CAD gửi cho bác chủ gia công, mà bác chủ ko biết xài CAD chỉ biết corel vậy nên. Đã có CAD rồi thì không cần phải sang corel làm gì nữa xuất ra dxf (2007) là đảm bảo OK vì với khoảng cách gấp khúc đều như hình trên kia thì chỉ là độ phân giải như mục em nói trên thôi. vì đường đó theo kinh nghiệm của em nó là spl (hoặc art được trim), còn nếu nó là polyline thì em phục người vẽ sát đất vì quá rảnh  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

Còn vấn đề bác CKD nói thì em chưa bị vì em xuất từ corel (B-Spline or Polyline...) sang cad sẽ là spline.
Nếu vẽ polyline trong Cad (bị gấp khúc các điểm node) muốn nó mịn thì convert qua spline - FIT là sẽ có tay vext để nắm kéo cung tròn theo ý.

----------

th11

----------


## CKD

Aha, vậy là đọc sót rồi. Nhưng....
- file từ khách hàng thì chịu rồi, vì nó là polyline.
- mình vẫn dùng corel làm art, nhưng cũng dùng lại ở art. Vì mấy cái đường cong là không chính xác.
- spl trong cad cũng chạy cam phà phà.

----------

th11

----------


## th11

cảm ơn các bác đã quan tâm ạ, em đa sửa như sau (thủ công thôi ạ,  ông khách cũng đã rất ưng ý)
trong corel em inport EPS từ Cad ->nhấn F10 ( hiện node)-> kéo chuột chọn tất cả các node-> nhấn chuột phải chọn Add Node ( em Add cho nó 2 lần- số node tăng gấp 2) -> tìm đến node nào gãy khúc thì xóa nó đi ạ
đây là kết quả 
( màu xanh là đã sửa,)

----------


## sieunhim

Bác thớt gửi e file cad đó được ko

----------

